# EMC-R Etek 48v Electric Motor Drive Kit for EV Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,015.00*
End Date: Thursday Jul-29-2010 13:26:00 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $1,015.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

